# Basic or Enhanced Rideshare Insurance?



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

NJ is very limited when it comes to insurance companies having rideshare insurance. One finally came out with Plymouth Rock, and they offer two different plans.

Basic: Covers Period 1 Only (App on, no rides, no pax)
Enhanced: Covers all 3 Periods.

Basic would cost about $180 a month, which is $60 more than I'm paying now.
Enhanced would cost about $226 a month, which is $106 more than I'm paying now.

Is Uber's insurance good enough to cover during an accident in Stage 2 and 3? I only drive part time, mainly Fridays and Saturdays. Should I go for the basic or enhanced?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber's deductible is $1k. The cover limits are not terrible for stage 2 and 3 but they are not amazing, either. Don't drive lyft without that enhanced gap coverage, as its deductible is $2500.

I'd personally feel comfortable with the basic coverage, but $60/month is a lot of money to have to make driving (it's around 4-5 hours) just to cover your insurance, and only then do you start really making money. It helps shine a light on how underpaid uber drivers are.


----------

